# Lowrance got wet...HELP



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Left the finder in the boat the other day and then it rained...found it floating an hour or so after the heavy rain started. Tried taking it apart but it seems to be fused together. It's a Lowrance 4-DSI


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

One trick used for cell phone is to put it into a ziplock bag of rice as the rice will draw the moisture out. Gotta leave it in there for 24-48 hours.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you tried powering it up?

The same reason you have trouble opening it up is the same reason they are fine to get rained on and not get the internals wet. The fact that yours was floating in the water might be a problem, but then again if it had filled with water it wouldn't have floated.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't open it! Lowrance will not fix anything on it if you open it. They are made to get wet. Submerged? Maybe not. But like said, if it was floating, it's not full of water.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have the same model mounted to my kayak and flipped in the river before. although mine was only submerged a short period of time it never shut down and havent had a problem with it since.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Try to power it up. If nothing, try a hair dryer or the rice trick. They are made to get wet so it may be okay, good luck.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have tried powering it up and no good...there was water in the area between the display and the case. I did manage to get that out but its still not working. Then I used compressed air to try to blow out as much water as I could. Its just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Call Lowrance. They shouldn't let water in at all. It can't hurt at this point.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The unit might have had a bad seal and lowrance will probably ask you to send it to them to check and good chance replace it.


----------

